# Butler Audio Tube Driver Blue TDB475 & TDB575 Car Amplifier



## 12monster (Jun 10, 2011)

Butler Audio Tube Driver Blue TDB475 Car Amplifier | eBay

Butler Audio Tube Driver Blue TDB575 Car Amplifier - BNIB | eBay


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

I really like the Butler amps, but the one thing I wish it really was is a true "tube amp". it's really no different than the US Amps "tube amps" (except it has 4 instead of 2) with the tube only on the input stage.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

Do the tube amps sound different after some hours of playing when tubes heat up?


----------



## 12monster (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually don't have a chance to listen to the amp for few hours, usually my trips are like 30 minutes, but I feel the tube get warmed up after about 10 mins and sound good :rockon:

The 575 has been relisted

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Butler-Audio-Tube-Driver-Blue-TDB575-Car-Amplifier-BNIB-/261036656411?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item3cc6ff471b



abdulwq said:


> Do the tube amps sound different after some hours of playing when tubes heat up?


----------

